# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Μούλος καναρίνι -  ζγαρτίλι  (καρδερίνα )

## Gkontos

Καλημέρα φίλοι μου  
Σήμερα αγόρασα ενα μουλουι από κάποιο γνωστό.. 

Το θέμα δεν ήξερε αν είναι αρσενικός ή θηλυκός, πώς το καταλάβω? 

Ακόμα τι τροφή πρέπει να του παρεχω και τι επιπρόσθετα (φρούτα λαχανικά κτλ) 

Και τέλος υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο που πρέπει να έχω στο κλουβάκι του?

----------


## Gkontos

Εδώ το πουλάκι

----------


## than

Δεν εμφανίζεται η φωτογραφία.Τουλάχιστον σε εμένα.

----------


## jk21

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

----------


## Gkontos

ορίστε ελπίζω τώρα να φαίνονται  :Happy:  
μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος αν είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό ???

----------


## G.T

θηλυ..........

----------


## johnakos32

Θηλυκο ειναι και θα πρεπει να ξερεις πως τα θηλυκα καρδερινοκαναρα ουτε κελαηδουν αλλα ουτε μπορουν να αναπαραχθουν...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ πολύ όμορφο ! Δεν ξέρω αν είναι θηλυκό ή αρσενικό , οι έμπειροι επι του θέματος σου ανέφεραν , εγώ θα κάνω μια άλλη παρατήρηση! 
Καλό θα ήταν τον καθρέφτη να τον αφαιρέσεις ... ένα ψεύτικο είδωλο που στο μέλλον θα του προκαλέσει προβλήματα κοινωνικοποιησεις κα. ! Επιπλέον τι μείγμα τροφής δίνεις ? Γιατί έχει ηλιόσπορους το φαγητό του ?? Τρώνε τα καναρίνια και οι καρδερίνες τέτοιο μείγμα ?

----------


## Gkontos

Είναι σίγουρα θυληκο? 

Βασικά στο ενα μπολ εχω μυγμα για καναρίνια 
Στο άλλο απλα έβαλα για παπαγαλάκια μόνο για χτες γιατί σήμερα αγόρασα τροφή...

----------


## G.T

πιο σιγουρο δεν γινεται...

----------


## Gkontos

Από που το καταλαβενουμε ρε φίλε

----------


## G.T

πρωτον τα χρωματα του ειδικα στην μασκα....συνηθως ειναι πιο εντονο στα αρσενικα.....δευτερον μας ειπες οτι κανει μονο τσιου.....κανονικα θα επρεπε να χαλαει τον κοσμο....απο τις φωτο φαινεται αρκετα ως πολυ καλα στην υγεια του....οποτε.....ψηφιζω θηλυ δαγκωτο....μακαρι να σφαλω και να σου βγει αρσενικο....αλλα...

----------


## Gkontos

Οκ φίλε μου ευχαριστω  :sad:

----------

